# Soviet Invasion of Germany 1945



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Mar 2005)

I googled without much success but did the Soviets have a name for their invasion of Germany?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Mar 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I googled without much success but did the Soviets have a name for their invasion of Germany?



Homecoming '45?

I believe the Berlin operation had a name, but the invasion of Germany may have been part of earlier operations which don't seem to have been named either - Bagration was the summer offensive of 1944, the next major one I thought was the Vistula-Oder offensive.

Then again, the western Allies didn't have any name for their invasion either, just the component operations - Varsity, et al.


----------



## Da_man (21 Mar 2005)

A little off topic but talking about the soviet invasion, has anyone here seen Downfall?  I thought it was a very good movie.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Mar 2005)

Thanks Mike...I will continue to search I guess lol.


----------



## Duke (21 Mar 2005)

I hope you don't mind me pitching in here,

I speak a little Russian as well as reading it. I did a search on Google with : Ã?ÃÂ°Ã‘Ë†ÃÂµÃ‘?Ã‘â€šÃÂ²ÃÂ¸ÃÂµ Ãâ€œÃÂµÃ‘ ÃÂ¼ÃÂ°ÃÂ½ÃÂ¸Ã‘? ÃÂ¡ÃÂ¾ÃÂ²ÃÂµÃ‘â€šÃÂ° ÃËœÃÂ¼Ã‘? 1945  (Invasion Germany Soviet Name) and to the best of my knowledge there wasn't a specific name for the invasion per Mr Dorosh's posting. There were some references to 'revenge' but I think  they were referring to what was going to happen once the Red Army entered Germany.

Sorry if this information is redundant or apocryphal.


Duke


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Mar 2005)

No worries Duke...appreciate it.


----------

